# that's it.. Offically unable to make any long term (online) Friends.



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

F


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

I have this too. You would hope that being a gamer would give you a world of online friend possibilities but not in my experience!
Im on Steam afew years. I have about 25 friends and Im pretty sure I sent the friend request in every single instance. Once they accept, its rare that I will talk to them again. Its not that I avoid them, for example I will often click on "Join Game" when I checkout what theyre playing, and I will be told they are in a full game and I cant join. Most of them have their groups of friends that they always play online with.

In my defense, I HATE most online games. I dont play MMOs or twitch shooters. I only play one coop based game and not very much of it, so I suppose I don't put in much effort.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Your not alone and I'm pretty sure lots of other people feel the same .
I know I do


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I always run out of things to say, plus I have no social skills.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Connection is hard. I find a lot of people online and off just want to shoot the breeze, vent, or find a date, but if you dig around enough you'll find someone you can really engage with.

Still looking for the most efficient way to find them.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

You are definitely not alone, sir.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont think its you, i find myself being very social online and i had it happen just about every time, im sure you are decent person, most people cant be bothered though.


----------



## tones00 (May 31, 2014)

Same here. And it's like you want to teach out to people but you're not sure if you're being too clingy


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

its depressing because even online you still need social skills.. something i dont have


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

Same. I just can't people interested for very long.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Exactly me. I used to play a game and out of 4 years, I've only made like 2 really close friends on it that I wouldve talked to on a daily bases and seen what they look like irl. But yeah keeping connection is hard and if you dont try to interact with them, you're probably going to lose the friendship. Same here at first when I talk to people online I have lots of conversations but slowly they just turn into one line sentences with no meaning. It becomes useless to have a conversation when the other person doesnt seem interested or yourself too.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

People online seem to get bored... or if you do manage to build up a connection, "real life" eventually gets in the way and they're gone. It's easier to lose contact with someone you meet online, as it's much easier for them to leave. Keeping up a conversation can be difficult in itself. The need to be interesting and entertaining can be draining.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

It's not your fault :no hopefully there are some friendly people online who feels the need of building strong friendships and who doesn't eventually quit responding to you after couple of messages.I have had meet nice people like that. :yes


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> It's not your fault :no hopefully there are some friendly people online who feels the need of building strong friendships and who doesn't eventually quit responding to you after couple of messages.I have had meet nice people like that. :yes


hope so


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, me too. :/ After a while nobody responds. It doesn't help that I'm not quite sure how to develop and maintain these friendships.

I don't really like online friendships, though. There's like maybe 1 or 2 people I enjoy talking to, but apart from that, it feels too shallow. I like to spend time with my friends face-to-face.


----------

